# Andrei Arlovski post-fight interview



## Andrew Green (Jul 21, 2006)

_The rubber match between the Pitbull and the Maniac in front of a sold out house at Mandalay Bay did not end as explosively as the first two bouts. After dominating the match for five rounds, Tim The Maniac Sylvia defended his belt by beating Andrei The Pitbull Arlovski in a decision at UFC 61. It was obvious to many watching the fight that something just wasnt right with Arlovski. Andrei just didnt seem to have anything on his punches, and never took the fight to the ground, which is a strong aspect of his game. The day after the fight, there were rumors of Andrei possibly getting injured during the fight and being suspended for not reporting those injuries during the match. I was fortunate to be able to get a post fight interview with the Pitbull to set the record straight.


http://www.bullzeye.com/sports/interviews/2006/andrei_arlovski-post.htm_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Well an injured ankle, knee or foot would definately effect his explosiveness.  Hopefully, he can get it together and get back into championship form with his next fight!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Well an injured ankle, knee or foot would definately effect his explosiveness. Hopefully, he can get it together and get back into championship form with his next fight!
> http://www.


 

agreed. stand up guy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> agreed. stand up guy.


 
Hey AceHBK, I really enjoy watching him fight but it has to be the version that is aggressive!  That is when he is at the top of his game.  Hopefully,
he will be back to that soon.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 22, 2006)

^^  Very true. 
It is his aggressiveness that made me a big fan of his.  For a big guy he is light on his feet and very good on the ground.  he is my fav UFC fighter to watch.  Reading the interview mad eme respect him more.  I agree hopefully the aggressiveness will come back after his injuries heal up.


----------

